# Dennis and Kathrin Verreet become new Black Hole USA sponsors



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

We happily announce that Kathrin and Dennis Verreet become Black Hole USA sponsors. 
As you know Dennis is a world record holder of yft from the land base with 230 lb. kathrin and Dennis travel around the world together in pursuit of record game fish from the land. 
We will work together to develop the very best surf/poppinmg rods for game fish along with our hardcore elite pro staffs.


----------



## Etexag (Sep 28, 2015)

Those are awesome fish. Great Products


----------

